# Hi



## Jody

Hi im new. Ive been on a few forums and none really appealed to me as they are big and intimidating when you dont know anyone.
I recognise some names here are you all on other forums as well? I thought it would be confusing being on more than one forum?
Anyway im 26 and ttc my first. been ttc for 16 months with no luck.
Hoping for a positive test soon.
Bye bye hope to get some replies
Jody S xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Jody, Welcome.

Quite a few of us are from the same forum so you maynhave seen us there.

Hope your TTC journey ends soon with a BFP!


----------



## Jody

thanks, i thought i saw these names before! im not going mad after all!
where did i see you guys? girlmom.com?


----------



## Arcanegirl

The majority of us are from pregnancyforum


----------



## Jody

Oh yes i remember that one. Very big!
Im glad i found a nice small one so i can get to know everyone! I hate jumping in on peoples posts who i don't know! 
Well i hope to get a positive that stays this time! It's too hard keeping trying and failing each month.
Every month i have a miscarriage as i cant seem to keep hold of a pregnancy. inner lining too thin or something. Every month i have to 'think thick' haha!
Hopefully this month ill keep my positive! Im testing soon so hope this is my month.


----------



## LynnieH

Welcome to babyandbump! I joined for the same reason.

Best of luck TTC

LOL
Lyn


----------



## Jody

Wow cute ruler things.. where did u get them from? how much do they cost?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Theyre free :D


----------



## Jody

Oh that's good that they are free! Where can i get one?


----------



## Jo

Hi Jody welcome to the nice neat freindly forum 
that is Baby and Bump :D


----------



## Jody

Thank you for your kind welcomes! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

If you click on somebody elses ticker itll take you to the site where you can make your own :D


----------



## Jody

thank you


----------



## Arcanegirl

hmmm maybe not lol, www.lilypie.com is quite a common one though there are other sites


----------



## Wobbles

HI Jody https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/wave.gif

I'm sorry to hear about your losses :( 

Your situation sounds the same as ourselves! How early on do you MC? Ours have failed before 5 weeks each time & have 4 known in the last 6 months as well as 1 ectopic ordeal :( 

x


----------



## Jody

Yeah before 5 weeks usually some have passed the 'safe zone' then failed again.
I dont tend to count the days, it gets on top of us.. just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Wobbles

Crikey hun I'm the same! Although I wouldn't wish my circumstances on anybody it's nice to speak to someone who is in the same situation.

As I chart I can see when each of ours has failed, we got that little bit further on the month just gone as I was using progesterone supplements the only thing I don't do now is look anywhere near what our due date would be.

Have you had your losses confirmed & are they helping you? I'm having a bit of nightmare really.

x


----------



## Jody

Yeah im having tests done here there and everywhere. I tend not to learn what im taking as i look it up etc.. so i just take what they give me lol! 
I dont want to chart etc coz ill be watching it 24/7 and id rather just get on with my life and hope one will stay with me!
If i miscarry, i just think of it as a heavy period and carry on..
Sounds heartless but when its been 16 months, u have to think like that!


----------



## Imi

Welcome to baby and bump!!! 

Look forward to chatting to you !!

Imi
x


----------



## Wobbles

I think charting has helped me in one way, I have got to communicate with some of the girls with charting & learnt so much more about my cycle & in a little strange way a mini journal. Just lets me see where I am at & what I've been through over x many months. Always handy for the consultants. Actually insome ways its kept me busy. Little things & all that.

Jody you have been MC'ing for 16 months? 

Have they tried or are going to try different options with you?

I have tried fragmin & progrestrone supplements so far although the progretsrone was off my own back & found other ways to get these :D 

I see the main consultant for the first time on the 12th!


----------



## Jody

Yeah m/c for 16months and counting.. ive had them all really, they dont seem to do anything. the doctors say theres nothing they can do anymore but hope!


----------



## Wobbles

Crikey!

You mentioned your lining! Erm I was sure they could assist there?

Immune problems - Have you had those checked out?


----------



## Jody

Had the works done! theres nothing left.
Ill have to come back another time to discuss cause ive got to get to work now!
Thanks for your welcomes!
Speak to you soon 
Jody S
xx


----------



## Wobbles

:( 

An eek working on a Saturday :shock: 

x x x


----------



## Jody

Worse working on a sunday!
Byebye!
xx


----------



## beatlesbaby66

Welcome to the forum jody. looking forward to getting know you better and i will be thinking thick for you and have fingers crossed etc. i am truly sorry for all your losses...
bxox


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hello sorry bout ur misscarrages


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Sorry to hear of your losses :( 

Wishing you all the best for the future!! xx


----------



## HB

Hey hunni!

*waves*

Sorry for your losses... am a TTCer too!!!

xox


----------



## Imi

Hi welcome to the forum :D

All the best for TTC, sorry about your losses hun *hugs*

xxx


----------

